

Pomodoro Technique – The Productivity Technique You’ve Been Missing - bawigga
https://medium.com/@bwigginton/the-productivity-technique-you-ve-been-missing-2ce5728ddd6d

======
bawigga
OP here. I've been using Pomodoro for the last few weeks and wanted to share
my findings with everyone.

I'm trying to work on my writing skills this year and would love to hear any
feedback on the article.

